# Kittens in Baton Rouge, LA



## BellesMom (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi everyone , I have 3 kittens that are 6 weeks old. 1 solid black male, 1 black and white male, and one tortiseshell female. They are going to a good inside home only with a $15 adoption fee. I will email pics if intertested.

Niki


----------

